# Newark, DE - 2yo M, no name



## 4dogart (Jan 20, 2008)

This handsome guy is being neutered on Monday, Jan. 17 and will be available for adoption right after. He is absolutely ready to go: great personality, energetic, smart, and people oriented. He seems good with other dogs, though perhaps too mischievously interested in cats.

This big boy will be adopted quickly--it would be nice if he could go to a pre-screened home (but he will be available to the general public on Tuesday, Jan. 18).

Thanks for your help!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

What a handsome guy! This guy's got spunk that is for sure.


----------



## 4dogart (Jan 20, 2008)

My bad: boy's getting neutered _today_, so will be available tomorrow (Wed, Jan. 18). I understand there's interest in him, so if anybody from this board is interested--or knows someone who might be interested--tomorrow morning would be a good time to get to the shelter: delspca.org.

Thanks!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

He's a looker!


----------



## 4dogart (Jan 20, 2008)

Looks like this dog has a prospective adopter coming to see him tomorrow or the next day. And if that doesn't work out, he has a rescue committed to taking him. Whichever path he follows, he should be out of the shelter by the weekend! (Knock wood!)

Thank you, everybody!!


----------



## urin thedoghse now (Oct 22, 2010)

To Far,so sad too bad,He's what Ive been lookin for..


----------



## 4dogart (Jan 20, 2008)

This guy has a name: Sam. And I'm sorry to report that his situation is now URGENT. The prospective adopter didn't work out because Sam showed aggression toward his male dog. After that, Sam bit a prospective adopter and kennel attendant over a toy. 

Sam is young and mouthy but hadn't shown any signs of aggression previously. He's fine with his food and didn't show any resource guarding at all.

I've asked for a week to canvas rescues and see if we can't place Sam somewhere, otherwise I'm afraid his time will be up. 

Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## 4dogart (Jan 20, 2008)

ps
Didn't there used to be a button to notify Mods? Anybody know how I would do that--want to move this thread to URGENT. Thanks!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

4dogart said:


> ps
> Didn't there used to be a button to notify Mods? Anybody know how I would do that--want to move this thread to URGENT. Thanks!


Yellow icon with the exclamation point, underneath your avatar.
_____________________________________________
Susan

Anja schH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## 4dogart (Jan 20, 2008)

Sam is being moved to the Delaware SPCA's shelter down state, in Georgetown. This guy still needs help, but he's okay for now!

Visit the Delaware SPCA website: delspca.org.

Thanks!


----------



## urin thedoghse now (Oct 22, 2010)

Make a break for the Buckeye Sam you've got family here.:hug:


----------



## 4dogart (Jan 20, 2008)

Sam is still in the Newark/Stanton shelter because the SPCA was pursuing some other options for him. Nothing has panned out yet, so if anyone is interested in him, he's still relatively easy to get to. (The Newark shelter is just off I-95, but the Georgetown shelter down state is over two hours south and slightly off the beaten path.) When I say "anyone," I mean anyone who is rescue-related or can otherwise convince the shelter they want and can handle a dog like Sam. And there will be legal papers to sign.

Regardless, I had Sam out yesterday and worked with him some. He's just a regular youngster full of piss and vinegar distracted by any little new thing that comes along. As mentioned before, he is VERY mouthy. He grabbed my arm a couple times and really clamped down hard--it wasn't a bite so much as a pinch, and I am bruised from it. It was his inappropriate way of expressing excitement, and I'm sure was the behavior that was labeled a "bite" (but he did break skin). He showed no toy aggression but is a willful, confident boy. He will need an equally calm and confident trainer who will communicate clearly and consistently.  I'll see him on Tuesday and will see how he likes the clicker.

He's not overly stressed in the shelter, but he sure needs out. He absolutely needs more exercise and mental stimulation.


----------

